# Kirsch  where to buy



## nad (12 Jun 2009)

Well mrs nad has been looking to bake a black forrest gateaux, but she can't seem to find anywhere to buy the cherry flavour KIRSCH,anyone know where it can be bought in small quantitys in the dublin/ wicklow area.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2009)

Any decent booze emporium will stock it, including Superquinn; its also a key ingredient in cherry chocolate trifle, hhhmmm, trifle.

As its a German/ Austrian / Swiss thing maybe try LIDL / ALDI?


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2009)

Failing that, and since you only need a small amount, a friendly well stocked pub might give you a measure in a small plastic glass - I have been obliged this way before with _creme de menthe_ anyway.


----------



## Chocks away (12 Jun 2009)

Try ringing any of the big off licences. Kirschwasser is the name, pronounced Kirschvasser. Not to be confused with Cherry Brandy.


----------



## GoldWings (12 Jun 2009)

hubby had the same problem - he used Cointreau instead.


----------

